

Critique My App: yourmuni for easier bus riding in SF and soon other places - mihasya
http://yourmuni.appspot.com
Just a small app using Django and the Google App Engine for improving the workflow provided by nextbus.com. Write up here: http://mihasya.com/blog/?p=203, source here: http://github.com/mihasya/yourmuni
======
mihasya
Hmmm I guess if you submit a link, the "text" field gets ignored.

It uses Django and the App Engine. Data is just a scrape of nextbus.com.

The write up is here: <http://mihasya.com/blog/?p=203>

Code is here: <http://github.com/mihasya/yourmuni>

------
okeumeni
Between the ‘pick a direction’, ‘pick a stop’ and displaying the actual time,
if you could show some location graphic it would be nice. Also I will suggest
you use Google Maps or any similar service to give it some colors. Great
idea!!!

~~~
mihasya
I like that... I'll have to see if there's a way to locate the stops short of
just maintaining a database. I'll also need to be careful with browser
detection - I don't want to be loading a Google map on an edge connection. I'm
trying to walk a fine line with having a nice user experience and making it
usable on ANY mobile device.

------
aristus
It's nice if you already know the routes, names, etc. But what if I want to go
to Golden Gate Park and only have a vauge idea how to get there, transfers,
etc?

~~~
mihasya
Well, at least at this phase, I'm solving the very specific problem
(dogfooding like crazy here, btw) of having a very set routine that can
involve N number of busses where N > 1\. Instead of having to look up
departure times for each bus individually, you just set a bookmark. Now every
morning, I just click "To Shuttle" and have everything I need to know.

Stuff like directions is already handled by Google Maps, though I realize
that's not available on all phones.

------
asimjalis
Is the site layout optimized for the iPhone?

~~~
mihasya
Yeah, but it works on most other phones its been tried on (limited audience so
far, but I know it works well on the G1, as well as on some basic browser
phones with small screens)

By the way: any feedback as to how it looks on non-smart phones + screenshots
would be really appreciated.

